# CPO Audi S3 Option



## lenny33 (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi All,

I have recently started my search to purchase a S3. Currently I am trying to locate a certified S3, however I see options are very limited.

My question are:
1. Did Audi make a lot less of S3's than A3's?
2. When do folks foresee certified S3's becoming available?

My thought would be that the car went on sale about a year or so ago, so more should start to appear. I am not sure if my logic is correct however.

Many thanks for thoughts,
Ryan


----------

